# Waxstock 2015?



## magpieV6

Not seen anything about a show this year unless I'm missing something?

Hope it's on again this year, one of my faves by far! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

See Thread HERE. 

Alan W

EDIT: There's another Thread HERE as well.


----------



## CTR247

More info here
http://www.waxstock.com/details.html


----------



## mr.t

Im up for going this year.How many cars can we expect to turn up at this show?the pix make it look like there aint much....


----------



## suspal

Tickets paid for.


----------



## Kimo

Booker the hotel even though I'm 30 miles away, it all happens the night before, early birthday night out for me


----------



## littlejack

suspal said:


> Tickets paid for.


Where did you book the tickets. It will be third year. 
Cheers Steve


----------



## Simz

Kimo73 said:


> Booker the hotel even though I'm 30 miles away, it all happens the night before, early birthday night out for me


Take it you mean from an alcohol point of view ?


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Take it you mean from an alcohol point of view ?


Yeah haha

Nice to have a few drinks and chat


----------



## nbray67

Question from a tight ar$e yorkshireman - 
Does DW do a 'members' group buy ticket price by any chance? 

I see it's £15 on the day or £13.50 incl fees pre-booking, not an awful lot of difference but a couple of tickets plus fuel means it's a £60 touch before I've spent anything.


----------



## RichieM

nbray67 said:


> Question from a tight ar yorkshireman -
> Does DW do a 'members' group buy ticket price by any chance?
> 
> I see it's £15 on the day or £13.50 incl fees pre-booking, not an awful lot of difference but a couple of tickets plus fuel means it's a £60 touch before I've spent anything.


I was going to ask this.
As on the website it says car clubs/forums can get discounted tickets - surely we should get some too


----------



## Simz

nbray67 said:


> Question from a tight ar yorkshireman -
> Does DW do a 'members' group buy ticket price by any chance?
> 
> I see it's £15 on the day or £13.50 incl fees pre-booking, not an awful lot of difference but a couple of tickets plus fuel means it's a £60 touch before I've spent anything.


Where in notts are you mate?


----------



## nbray67

Simz said:


> Where in notts are you mate?


It say's Nott's but I'm in Retford buddy. Between Donny (my home town) and Nottingham. Average age out here is approx 70yrs old if you are familiar with it. :lol:


----------



## Simz

nbray67 said:


> It say's Nott's but I'm in Retford buddy. Between Donny (my home town) and Nottingham. Average age out here is approx 70yrs old if you are familiar with it. :lol:


Yeah i have a mate who lives in Retford (drives an x6) I am in Ripley Derbyshire and going on my own so if you wanted you could drive to me then i would drive to Waxstock, One condition though... You wear long sleaves as i am a Manc lol


----------



## nbray67

Simz said:


> Yeah i have a mate who lives in Retford (drives an x6) I am in Ripley Derbyshire and going on my own so if you wanted you could drive to me then i would drive to Waxstock, One condition though... You wear long sleaves as i am a Manc lol


That's a grand gesture from a Scum fan!!! 

I'll be going with the Mrs I'm afraid mate, she'd never let me loose there without her as we'd be broke by the time I got back!!


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah haha
> 
> Nice to have a few drinks and chat


A few drinks and spins of the roulette machine too? Lol


----------



## Mark R5

Seems to be a bit of a Notts/surrounding area love it at the mo 

Another one here! Providing I can get the time off I'll be going with another Notts based DW member. Shiniest convoy ever??


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> A few drinks and spins of the roulette machine too? Lol


A few?

Oops


----------



## suspal

littlejack said:


> Where did you book the tickets. It will be third year.
> Cheers Steve


http://www.waxstock.com/


----------



## sbeezley

Mark ST said:


> Seems to be a bit of a Notts/surrounding area love it at the mo
> 
> Another one here! Providing I can get the time off I'll be going with another Notts based DW member. Shiniest convoy ever??


I'm lincoln based went last year with a mate but would like to go with some like minded people, sort with work first I guess


----------



## stangalang

Cant wait, few of us going down this year and doing it right the night before too. Always a laugh


----------



## suspal

stangalang said:


> Cant wait, few of us going down this year and doing it right the night before too. Always a laugh


What's the plan same as last year bro?


----------



## stangalang

suspal said:


> What's the plan same as last year bro?


More people though, rob is coming up and hopefully lee and dave the night before too  I get the feeling rob wants to go big the night before lol


----------



## suspal

stangalang said:


> More people though, rob is coming up and hopefully lee and dave the night before too  I get the feeling rob wants to go big the night before lol


we can do that.


----------



## stangalang

mmmmm, beer (said like homer)


----------



## suspal

Curry night it is then.


----------



## mr.t

Quick question guys.

To get your car on show, what do you have to do?and what time do you have to be there for? i would be gutted if i have to park in a normal car park away from everybody elses pride and joy.


----------



## Kimo

mr.t said:


> Quick question guys.
> 
> To get your car on show, what do you have to do?and what time do you have to be there for? i would be gutted if i have to park in a normal car park away from everybody elses pride and joy.


Inside the arena or in the arrive and shine?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

mr.t said:


> Quick question guys.
> 
> To get your car on show, what do you have to do?and what time do you have to be there for? i would be gutted if i have to park in a normal car park away from everybody elses pride and joy.


Hope this should answer your questions buddy.

Taken from here - http://www.waxstock.com/features.html

Show and Shine Competitions.
Every year we hold two Show and Shines. The first is the Detailing World SHOWDOWN, probably the UK's most rigorous Show and Shine event, judged by a panel of experts with a sophisticated 'weighted' points judging system to ensure that daily drivers compete fairly with garage queens. Cars need to be in position on Saturday 25th July (prep day) and are then judged on Sunday 26th July (show day - no car movement until 5pm); [ENTRIES OPENING SOON] - there will be some impressive prizes to be won.
Kim's Corner was a shop of car care wonderment donated for our charities.
The Arrive and Shine event is a less rigorous event for cars that turn up on the day. Turn up from 8.00am (there is usually a professional wash bay at low cost if you need it) then 'indoor selection' takes place at 8.30am. The remaining cars will be shown in the main Arrive and Shine car park, and judging then takes place until 2pm. Winners will be announced from approx. 3.00-3.30pm with trophies and prizes generously sponsored by a leading car care products manufacturer. Please note that 'indoor selection' cars cannot leave the hall until approx. 5pm. The categories are:
BEST PAINT
BEST NEW CAR (< 3 YRS)
BEST OLDER CAR (3 > 10YRS)
BEST CLASSIC CAR (10 > YRS)
BEST WORKS VEHICLE
CAR CLUB WINNER
The Works Vehicle category is fiercely contested amongst pro detailers, and sees vans battle it out for top honours. Car Clubs compete for a trophy by means of a points system - the three highest-scoring club cars make up the team entry.


----------



## RichieM

RichieM said:


> I was going to ask this.
> As on the website it says car clubs/forums can get discounted tickets - surely we should get some too


As this seems to of got missed; I'll ask again.

Do we get club discount?


----------



## Goodylax

Wish I could be there guys, slam one for me please


----------



## theDodo

RichieM said:


> As this seems to of got missed; I'll ask again.
> 
> Do we get club discount?


yes - there are discounts for clubs, as written on the website:

Car clubs/forums.
If you run a car club or forum, we have special 'club' rates for tickets (minimum 10 ticket order). Please enquire about our club deals by emailing trade at waxstock dot com.

on the Tickets page


----------



## M400BHP

I fancy going to this


----------



## RichieM

theDodo said:


> yes - there are discounts for clubs, as written on the website:
> 
> Car clubs/forums.
> If you run a car club or forum, we have special 'club' rates for tickets (minimum 10 ticket order). Please enquire about our club deals by emailing trade at waxstock dot com.
> 
> on the Tickets page


Yes, so where do we get our discount tickets for being on Detailing World


----------



## -Kev-

RichieM said:


> Yes, so where do we get our discount tickets for being on Detailing World


DW isn't a car club / owners club so why would there be a ticket discount? Advance ticket price is a bargain anyway imo


----------



## Brigham1806

-Kev- said:


> DW isn't a car club / owners club so why would there be a ticket discount? Advance ticket price is a bargain anyway imo


Agreed, I have ordered mine under orders from the fiancée! Can't wait!!


----------



## chongo

Brigham1806 said:


> Agreed, I have ordered mine under orders from the fiancée! Can't wait!!


What car you taking:driver: Chongo:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806

chongo said:


> What car you taking:driver: Chongo:thumb:


E Class I think... Might take two


----------



## chongo

Brigham1806 said:


> E Class I think... Might take two


I pick up my new c class AMG line tomorrow in Belfast in met black, can't wait:car:


----------



## Faithfull

Never been before but coming along this year with the missus. Really looking forward to picking up some products - mainly Auto Finesse bits. Would love to have a try at some of the detailing technique/workshops but would be way to embarrassed!


----------



## sbeezley

Faithfull said:


> Never been before but coming along this year with the missus. Really looking forward to picking up some products - mainly Auto Finesse bits. Would love to have a try at some of the detailing technique/workshops but would be way to embarrassed!


No need to be embarrassed mate everyone has to start somewhere I had my first attempt at using DA and rotary last year the guy was really helpful i said I've never done anything like it before started at beggining


----------



## Faithfull

sbeezley said:


> No need to be embarrassed mate everyone has to start somewhere I had my first attempt at using DA and rotary last year the guy was really helpful i said I've never done anything like it before started at beggining


I know i shouldnt be and i see myself as a not bad cleaner/detailer. Ive never touched machine tools like DA's and i certainly dont trust teaching myself using Youtube videos, I would prefer a proper lesson with someone....but when no-one else is looking


----------



## sbeezley

Everyone's in your position when they first start but it's not as bad as you think I have was sceptical about a rotary but didn't seem to bad hopefully I'll be able to make it this year again and try some machines myself maybe even pick something up see what happens


----------



## CaptainGaunt23

Just found it this is the same day as the FittedUK show!! Which to choose! Haha


----------



## Dougnorwich

Which ever has the most skint tight Lycra clad women


----------



## biggriff

That aren't your sister.... I've been to Norwich


----------



## Dougnorwich

Diss and dat I'd say


----------



## Hereisphilly

Newish to this forum but have really gotten into detailing and plan on coming down from Lincoln area to my first waxstock!


----------



## Simz

Dropping the Mrs and daughter off shopping then having a mooch on my own this year


----------



## ST - Matt

What are the deals like? Looking to get quite a few kamikaze products do you same much there or is it neither here or there? I know in other shows I've been to the products are no cheaper or in fact some times more ;-(


----------



## great gonzo

I'm looking forward to my first visit. 
Gonz.


----------



## Hufty

Me too, guessing you have to take lots of cash, be stuff to buy in bucket loads pardon pun :lol:


----------



## magpieV6

I'm not going for the detailing, it's all about the Swirl Police!


----------



## great gonzo

magpieV6 said:


> I'm not going for the detailing, it's all about the Swirl Police!


Haha I saw them on YouTube!!!!
Will they be there again you think ??
Gonz.


----------



## BaRtVxl

im looking forward to waxstock my first time and its on my birthday


----------



## muzzer

Ordered my tickets ages ago, be good to say hello to a few people. Mrs will be in tow so no spending silly amounts for me


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Ordered my tickets ages ago, be good to say hello to a few people. Mrs will be in tow so no spending silly amounts for me


Hello


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> Hello


Oh you are such a card Mr Kimo and no mistake, if you were any sharper you'd cut yourself


----------



## evogeof

What hotel are people booking ?


----------



## bradleymarky

I wish we had something similar a bit more north..


----------



## Kimo

evogeof said:


> What hotel are people booking ?


I'm staying at the Ricoh, couldn't get any closer


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Oh you are such a card Mr Kimo and no mistake, if you were any sharper you'd cut yourself


:lol:

:wave:


----------



## evogeof

Kimo said:


> I'm staying at the Ricoh, couldn't get any closer


Sold out on that night


----------



## Bartl

evogeof said:


> Sold out on that night


Did you quote waxstock?


----------



## evogeof

Bartl said:


> Did you quote waxstock?


No I'll have a look later off the laptop


----------



## Kimo

evogeof said:


> Sold out on that night


It is, but only because they're reserved for Waxstock

Phone back and say 'it's for Waxstock' and they'll sel you a room


----------



## evogeof

Kimo said:


> It is, but only because they're reserved for Waxstock
> 
> Phone back and say 'it's for Waxstock' and they'll sel you a room


ok many thanks how much are the rooms?


----------



## Kimo

evogeof said:


> ok many thanks how much are the rooms?


About £50 inc breakfast I think


----------



## magpieV6

great gonzo said:


> Haha I saw them on YouTube!!!!
> Will they be there again you think ??
> Gonz.


Bloody hope so or I'll be getting a refund :lol:


----------



## great gonzo

I'm staying at the Old Mill Hotel, executive suite oooohhhh. 
Gonz.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

when are the tickets being sent out


----------



## Simz

Premier inn, more cash to spend.....or just tight lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop

hotel booked, 0.7 mile away from waxstock, 2 nights breakfast £131 happy with that


----------



## -Kev-

supraGZaerotop said:


> when are the tickets being sent out


pretty sure it says on the Waxstock site - a week or so before the event...


----------



## great gonzo

What Kev says, plus you get a sticker too. 
Gonz.


----------



## Naddy37

muzzer42 said:


> Mrs will be in tow so no spending silly amounts for me


A couple of us will distract her, you can then go spend, spend, spend...


----------



## muzzer

neilos said:


> A couple of us will distract her, you can then go spend, spend, spend...


Yeah.....that wont work too well as i will have only been back of honeymoon for about 5 days before hand, so will still be in that blissful glow period :lol:


----------



## theDodo

pasted from the website:

Single Room - from £60 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
Double Room - from £70 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
Club rooms, executive rooms and suites will be more expensive,
so be quick if you want the lowest room rate.

To get these rates, you MUST QUOTE the discount code 240715WAX1 when booking via email to [email protected] or by phone on *0844 873 6563*. Otherwise you will be charged standard room rates. But be quick - there are only a limited number of rooms at the on-site hotel. If you are unlucky and all rooms have sold, there will still be a variety of 'off-site' hotels in the surrounding area to choose from. But nothing beats waking up at a venue and wandering downstairs for the show.


----------



## steve_07

I'm looking at getting a few new bits and bobs. Am I best waiting for waxstock or ordering using a discount code on here? 

I'm inpatient but will wait if it's worth a saving 😊


----------



## littlejack

Tickets booked. Working on a shopping list now lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

Does anyone know if card payments are ok or is it all cash only at the stalls?


----------



## vick

steve_07 said:


> I'm looking at getting a few new bits and bobs. Am I best waiting for waxstock or ordering using a discount code on here?
> 
> I'm inpatient but will wait if it's worth a saving 😊


I went last year and there were some really good deals going on! I would say wait if you can:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hereisphilly - most traders have card machines with them so you don't need to have a fistful of dollars on you  but sometimes cash can help with a deal...


----------



## Kimo

There's also card machines in the bar, free to use


----------



## steve_07

vick said:


> I went last year and there were some really good deals going on! I would say wait if you can:thumb:


Just what I didn't want to hear haha. Guess the wait is on. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tazz

well ill still be coming but i dont think my car will be :-( too many electrical issues and unable to source the parts desperately needed to finish it! this is the event i wanted it to make its first appearance after being stored for many years.

always next year...


----------



## Hufty

As many are booking hotels is it worth going for both days, different events or same stuff both days


----------



## Simz

Both days??????????? only Sunday mate


----------



## Kimo

Saturday is just set up day

**** up and chatting at night tho


----------



## AMG-A45

I think i will come to this, i have been reading on the forum but i am a bit lost, it may help to do some face to face chatting with people in the know, what is the parking like ?, i do not want my car dinging ?


----------



## Hufty

Simz said:


> Both days??????????? only Sunday mate


Can you tell I'm newbie ?


----------



## Kimo

AMG-A45 said:


> I think i will come to this, i have been reading on the forum but i am a bit lost, it may help to do some face to face chatting with people in the know, what is the parking like ?, i do not want my car dinging ?


A car park full of people who care for theirs cars

Probably the least likely place to get a ding


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kimo said:


> A car park full of people who care for theirs cars
> 
> Probably the least likely place to get a ding


I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## Simz

Hufty said:


> Can you tell I'm newbie ?


No worries, it's a good day out.


----------



## kylebailey

Any one received there tickets yet?.??.?


----------



## Alfieharley1

not yet - I carnt recall when I received mine last year but im sure these will be coming soon. Im guessing it maybe a wristband again


----------



## Johnnyopolis

kylebailey said:


> Any one received there tickets yet?.??.?





Alfieharley1 said:


> not yet - I carnt recall when I received mine last year but im sure these will be coming soon. Im guessing it maybe a wristband again


I am hoping to be despatching them later this week.

Yes this year will be a wristband again.

You should see them in your letterboxes very soon!


----------



## kylebailey

Johnnyopolis said:


> I am hoping to be despatching them later this week.
> 
> Yes this year will be a wristband again.
> 
> You should see them in your letterboxes very soon!


Happy days  im like a kid at christmas lol


----------



## grubdip

I've kinda started planning my journey down a little late. *panic*

Other than the Ricoh Arena hotel which looks like it's now fully booked, what other hotels are there in the surrounding area common amongst those taking part in the event?

I only live in Loughborough and was planning on just driving down on the Saturday, but I'm thinking of making an extended weekend of it and seeing some mates in Coventry while I'm at it.

Cheers
-Gurdip


----------



## Alfieharley1

grubdip said:


> I've kinda started planning my journey down a little late. *panic*
> 
> Other than the Ricoh Arena hotel which looks like it's now fully booked, what other hotels are there in the surrounding area common amongst those taking part in the event?
> 
> I only live in Loughborough and was planning on just driving down on the Saturday, but I'm thinking of making an extended weekend of it and seeing some mates in Coventry while I'm at it.
> 
> Cheers
> -Gurdip


Your car will need to be there on the Saturday buddy all prepped. If you need some help give me a shout and I'll see if I'm available. I am only next door in Coalville


----------



## Kimo

grubdip said:


> I've kinda started planning my journey down a little late. *panic*
> 
> Other than the Ricoh Arena hotel which looks like it's now fully booked, what other hotels are there in the surrounding area common amongst those taking part in the event?
> 
> I only live in Loughborough and was planning on just driving down on the Saturday, but I'm thinking of making an extended weekend of it and seeing some mates in Coventry while I'm at it.
> 
> Cheers
> -Gurdip


The hotel is not fully booked if you quote the waxstock code

The reason it's sold out is because waxstock have reserved all the rooms


----------



## grubdip

Alfieharley1 said:


> Your car will need to be there on the Saturday buddy all prepped.


Oh yeh, I know that. The details in the original thread said that there will be facilities on site to make any final preps to the car on Saturday before leaving it over night at the venue. So I was looking to stay over somewhere to save having to drive back and forth as well as spending some time in Cov.

Thanks for the offer to help as well, but I'll be fine for now


----------



## grubdip

Kimo said:


> The hotel is not fully booked if you quote the waxstock code
> 
> The reason it's sold out is because waxstock have reserved all the rooms


Ah. Ok, thanks Kimo 
What days will you be staying there?


----------



## Kimo

Just the Saturday for me


----------



## grubdip

Just called them. They're fully booked. No surprise though having left it this late 

I'll have a search around elsewhere or blag a stay round one of my relatives' houses. Turning up at the door on the day usually works


----------



## Kimo

Try again tomorrow mate, my mate booked a room and said there was a few left, did you give them the waxstock special code?


----------



## grubdip

The code from the Waxstock website: "240715WAX1" ?

She checked and said everything was fully booked on the Saturday..


----------



## Kimo

Oh weird, must have sold a load straight after lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

Wristbands and stickers turned up today, woot!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hereisphilly said:


> Wristbands and stickers turned up today, woot!


My system is working :thumb:


----------



## macca666

Mine arrived today as well. Whoop Whoop.


----------



## hobbs182

Arrived, buzzing!


----------



## BC911

Ticket arrived today in Belgium :thumb: ! The sticker is special this year, but I only noticed it when it was already on the car ..., so it will stay there for 2 weeks ;-)



Will be the last visit to Waxstock with this car as the new daily will be delivered next month :car:. Looking forward for the last "big" trip with this one!


----------



## h13ulk

Anyone heading down from Glasgow


----------



## Hufty

Got mine &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## N16k_W

h13ulk said:


> Anyone heading down from Glasgow


I am. I'm driving down on the Saturday and staying overnight then heading home straight after the show finishes


----------



## h13ulk

N16k_W said:


> I am. I'm driving down on the Saturday and staying overnight then heading home straight after the show finishes


I'm staying sTurdayNd Sunday , what car you drive, where abouts in glasgow you from


----------



## N16k_W

h13ulk said:


> I'm staying sTurdayNd Sunday , what car you drive, where abouts in glasgow you from


I'll be driving the finances Clio. I'm from cambuslang, you?


----------



## h13ulk

Shettleston nick, come say hi when your there, grey eclass in top16 section


----------



## suspal

Can anybody pick me up I'm only 2 miles away.


----------



## mkv

h13ulk said:


> Anyone heading down from Glasgow


yes, heading down early Saturday for set up. Staying the night, working there sunday, then straight home.


----------



## N16k_W

h13ulk said:


> Shettleston nick, come say hi when your there, grey eclass in top16 section


Will do. I might recognise the car as I'm from Tollcross originally and I'm always in Shettleston


----------



## Rollini

Kimo said:


> A car park full of people who care for theirs cars
> 
> Probably the least likely place to get a ding


You're best to park in this section!


----------



## Kimo

Rollini said:


> You're best to park in this section!


Lololol

Peterborough 2013?


----------



## Rollini

Kimo said:


> Lololol
> 
> Peterborough 2013?


:thumb: you got it


----------

